# The meanest campsite



## 97976 (Mar 4, 2006)

*Can you beat this *:evil: Have just spent a couple of nights at Cliff House Park Sizewell Suffolk. *Cost per night for myself partner and awning is £22.50. *For this you get grass no hardstanding no roadways just a field, and a hook up if there is one spare. 
*If you need a shower then make sure you have a load of 20ps for to have a shower and rinse the soap off you will need at least 2x20p. Take an extra 20p as the timers vary.**If you want to dry your hair that is 50p for a few mins. You also require a code for the toilet door.*
Bit like Carry on camping. :evil:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi. 
I've just had a look at the prices.. they are indeed a bit steep.. but not unusual in a private site with club house etc.. not for me either..

http://www.cliffhousepark.co.uk/index.html

Charges

Pitch (includes caravan, 1 car and 2 adults)

£15.00

£18.00

Additional Adult

£4.00

£4.50

Child

£2.00

£2.50

Dog (maximum of 2)

£1.00

£1.00

Awning

£1.50

£2.50

Pup tent

£2.00

£3.00

Gazebo

£5.00

£5.00

Extra Car

£1.00

£1.00

Day Visitors

£3.00

£3.00


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Charges*

Hello there,

Our last 2 trips York York and Cornwall were the most expensive to date.

York www.yorkcaravansite.co.uk 2 nights on grass pitch nothing special in the middle of nowhere 3 people £45

Nequay www.trekenning.co.uk £178 for 4 nights 6 people

I think some sites are just greedy and for what they provide is robbery. Don't get me wrong I realise people need to make a profit but a grass field with a few if any plants and a shower does not command £20 upwards a night for 2 campers.

Recently I wrote in this forum on not paying more than £8 a night in France for superb sites.

Will take more time to book in advance at the cheaper ones in future.

No wonder the ferry ports are so busy!

Trev


----------



## 97976 (Mar 4, 2006)

My apiologies the price should have read £20.50 my slip.  I did know the price before my visit and you pays your money and gets your pitch. But it was the extras for a very basic shower etc. That is a bit mean, and a first for me. 
Has anyone else payed for a shower before


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

dickiedodar said:


> My apiologies the price should have read £20.50 my slip.  I did know the price before my visit and you pays your money and gets your pitch. But it was the extras for a very basic shower etc. That is a bit mean, and a first for me.
> Has anyone else payed for a shower before


We've paid for showers... normally very skimpy on the time per coin. Id rather goto a nice small privately owned site and pay under a tenner... yeah you dont get swanky shower blocks etc... but thats why we have on board facilities!


----------



## 89017 (May 11, 2005)

Is it me? I can't understand why you should want to use the shower block when you've probably got all the facilities you need on board.
bob


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Showers*



biggermac said:


> Is it me? I can't understand why you should want to use the shower block when you've probably got all the facilities you need on board.
> bob


Yes that did cross my mind to but then watching tuggers carry bowls of crockery to wash over rainy field makes my mind boggle too!

I can only assume they are using Gas or looking to Gas with the Neighbours.

Trev


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Showers*



teemyob said:


> Yes that did cross my mind to but then watching tuggers carry bowls of crockery to wash over rainy field makes my mind boggle too!


Yes! Why do they do that? I can only think that the sink is too small to wash the tons of crockery and pans up. And, of course, they have to carry their fresh and waste water to the van in those round roll-y things :roll:

Gerald


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I thought the Padstow touring park where I stayed for two nights was very reasonable for £16 for grass as hard standing was full with elec hookup. Showers were included. This was a Bank Holiday too.

http://www.padstowtouringpark.co.uk/tariff.php

Very nice people. They also come out and tell you when you are driving off with your step still out. 

...and now you get a 50p p.n. reduction for MHF Members


----------



## 96560 (Oct 22, 2005)

Called in there recently for a couple of nights too. Yes, charging extra for the shower is very petty. Also tried the CL in the pub just around the corner (Vulcan?). They are charging £10 for very basic facilities. Are all Caravan Club CL’s this expensive? Better deal at the Cakes & Ale a couple of miles up the Road in Leiston (nice site and former wartime airfield).


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

JWS said:


> Are all Caravan Club CL's this expensive?


We normally pay £5 - £8 around Essex way for CLs. No shower, but water and toilet. And they're quiet.

Gerald


----------



## pfil32 (Jul 27, 2005)

We stayed on The Primrose Cottage caravan site at Whitstable at the Weekend. 3 adults and 1 Child was £22 per Night. Showers and hot water required tokens which were 6 for £1. All it consisted of was a small field with elecrtical hook-up with as many units as could be crammed on it. After complaining we did manage to get it down to £20 per night. 

Phil


----------



## elbino (May 9, 2005)

If you get to DURNESS in Scotland, the caravan Park there charges £4.75
per person per night including hook-up and showers (ok but only adequate). This applies whether you are in a tent, caravan or RV, hard standing or grass and you can park right on the cliffs overlooking one of the nicest sandy bays I've ever seen. Stays open all year without facilities after October but if you ring the guys mobile number displayed at the (closed) reception he'll pop down and switch on a hook-up for you at £4 a night. Gets my vote.

paul


----------



## 100951 (Sep 12, 2006)

Ho ho ho very good Biggermac and Teamyob, my post was a criticism of site owners that abuse their position i.e. charging for a very basic shower in addition to a £20.50 nightly fee to park in their field, not a debate on tow or not to tow, however, I do appreciate a good tongue in cheek debate especially when it evolves from two clever dickies 
Now who said that I was a tugger, that was the first incorrect assumption. I am like yourselves a homer. Could I be so bold as to presume that you on-board power showerers are the owners of huge gas guzzling site-hugging motorway slowing car-towing monsters that are doing their bit to destroy the planet for us all, just for their own bit of luxurious comfort when they are taking up three spaces wherever they decide to stop. I cant diny that a spare settee and a few spare beds with a fridge as big as a house, microwave, room to dance and probably a spare set of crockery to match your tablecloth would make life more comfortable when camping, but is it really what motor homing is all about. I understand the need for some of you to display the trappings of wealth that you have aspired to but I think that you are missing the best bit. Get out in the fresh air with a bowl of cold water for a top and tale, move away from the privacy of your mobile Jacuzzi and power shower with controlled lighting and probably a few aromatherapy candles. Get out of your show home visit the site shower on occasions just for a chat with your fellow campers you might get to like it, find out a bit about the washing habits of tuggers, campers and homers, meeting like minded people is always a pleasure. And by the way. What do you think of site owners that charge 40p for a very basic shower after paying £20.50 to park in their field?


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

dickiedodar said:


> *Can you beat this *:evil: Have just spent a couple of nights at Cliff House Park Sizewell Suffolk. *Cost per night for myself partner and awning is £22.50. *For this you get grass no hardstanding no roadways just a field, and a hook up if there is one spare.
> *If you need a shower then make sure you have a load of 20ps for to have a shower and rinse the soap off you will need at least 2x20p. Take an extra 20p as the timers vary.**If you want to dry your hair that is 50p for a few mins. You also require a code for the toilet door.*
> Bit like Carry on camping. :evil:


hi
wait a minute ill write that in diary :roll:

steeeeeeeeeeeeeep :wink: :lol: pherhaps they want customers :roll: [ a hint of sarcasm] :wink:

ray


----------



## 89017 (May 11, 2005)

Dear Flowerpot,
Well, we've certainly rattled your cage! I think my acomplice in crime was referring to caravanners as a generalization not you specifically, unless of course you are one of these people that trudge over to the washing up shed in the pouring rain.
Yes, I do own a large motorhome and yes you are perfectly correct, I do do tow a car. We don't spend our lifes savings on a motorhome with all the trappings and not use the onboard facilities, we might as well have bought a transit van with a mattress in the back if we had wanted basics. The thing is, that's our choice and my wifes severe disablitity is just one of the many reasons for choosing what we did and do.
If nothing else it gives us hours of entertainment watching people shivering their way to the shower block, caravanners erecting awnings and those that cart their crockery across a wet and muddy field.
We are not devoid of social skills or in any way elitist. We have met the most wonderful people wherever we have stayed. Perhaps you may have been one of them?
bob


----------



## 100951 (Sep 12, 2006)

Hello Bob Thanks for the reply, not rattled just enjoying a bit of banta. Your monster sounds great. Not for me though, too much hassle parking low bridges etc. You must be shattered by the time you get to where you are going, I'm not surprised you don't leave the van much. 
We have camped towed and had larger motorhomes when the kids were wee and done some camping since. Now have the best of both, a camper van, picked my second VW up last Wednesday, haven't enjoyed camping as much for years, hassle free and 40mpg. I must admit I did have some reservations pre purchase but now can’t fault it, brilliant. You can park or turn on a sixpence, watch a game of cricket, use multi story car parks, amazing beast. Only 20% of the vans time is spent on a site the rest is getting there or finding somewhere to park it. I enjoy 100% of my vw it rides like a car and is very nice to camp in, small is beautiful 
I can see your not convinced, you are thinking what is this idiot talking about. :? 
All the best
Dickie and Flowerpot


----------



## 89017 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Dickie and Flowerpot,
I'm very pleased you enjoy your new VW. It just goes to show you what a varied and diverse bunch of people we all are. Life would be very boring if we were all the same wouldn't it?
Their are many reasons we choose to motorhome as a hobby, meeting and talking to people on our wanderings, and on this Forum makes it even more pleasurable.
Happy travellings. Perhaps I'll pop round to that shower block and have a peek in, see what I'm missing. 
If you look at our photo gallery you can see how much fun we have.
Kind regards
Bob & Ann 

ps. I'm a great VW fan. I used to sell VW and MAN commercial vehicles for a living!


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

biggermac said:


> Perhaps I'll pop round to that shower block and have a peek in, see what I'm missing.


You wanna be careful making comments like that 8O 8O :wink:

Gerald


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Mean ones*

Hello flowerpot,

Obviously you did not understand the context of my post reply or take the time to read our posts correctly.

TOO busy fingerbashing your reply into keyboard we guess?

Been there done the tents and the caravans, worked hard now have motorhome. Please do take the time to read some of the other responders posts before forming an opinion

Welcome to the forum

Trevor


----------

